# Forum About Russia Society  Власти добрались до Интернета, т.е. до нас с вами.

## mishau_

На общественное обсуждение Минюстом вынесен законопроект, предполагающий довольно строгий контроль за происходящим в интернете. 
В числе инициатив, ведомство хочет наделить правоохранительные органы правом отключать граждан от интернета без суда. А интернет-провайдеры под страхом штрафа или остановки работы будут соблюдать порядок взаимодействия с силовыми структурами, установленный этими же структурами. 
Также планируется ужесточить требования к регистрации доменов. Новые правила регистрации доменных имен в национальной зоне .ru должны включать порядок подтверждения данных о лицах, регистрирующих доменные имена.  http://www.minjust.ru/ru/activity/corru ... hp?id4=505 
Комментируя инициативу властей, эксперты называют ее неконституционной. Кроме того, отмечают специалисты, она является бессмысленной, поскольку попытки контролировать интернет бюрократическими методами заведомо обречены на провал.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## mishau_

Страна сползает к феодальным порядкам, и это никого не интересует. Владивосток продают китайцам на 75 лет, всем все равно. Лично я не хотел бы чтобы какой-то неграмотный мент из провинции без суда блокировал мне доступ к интернету.

----------


## BappaBa

> Владивосток продают китайцам на 75 лет

   ::

----------


## Ramil

А зато какой пафос!   ::    
Какая связь между Владивостоком и отключением _mishau от интернета провинциальным ментом?    ::

----------


## mishau_

Связь простая - полное равнодушие к происходящему в стране, чего собственно и добивалась власть. Я смотрю в в этом году на митинги меньше народу в Москве стало ходить. Может и омона боятся, но скорее всего всем уже все равно.  Просто я хочу сказать, что в Германии и Франции вроде тоже так хотели сделать с интернетом, но там забраковали подобные законы. Но просто я вижу, у нас гайки закрутили уже на столько, что людям стало все по фигу.

----------


## Ramil

> Связь простая - полное равнодушие к происходящему в стране, чего собственно и добивалась власть. Я смотрю в в этом году на митинги меньше народу в Москве стало ходить. Может и омона боятся, но скорее всего всем уже все равно.  Просто я хочу сказать, что в Германии и Франции вроде тоже так хотели сделать с интернетом, но там забраковали подобные законы. Но просто я вижу, у нас гайки закрутили уже на столько, что людям стало все по фигу.

 Вот я на себе, почему-то, никаких закручиваний не ощутил. Силился себе представить, как мне можно запретить выходить в интернет и не смог. А и потом, какая разница, какие законы будут приняты Думой, если их всё равно заранее уже никто исполнять не собирается.

----------


## delog

> Силился себе представить, как мне можно запретить выходить в интернет и не смог.

 Ну, если у тебя под окном стоит бугатти вейрон, то, конечно, не смогут. А так-то какие проблемы? Если, конечно, ты не тарелкой пользуешься. Тогда... ну не знаю... тарелку заберут  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Связь простая - полное равнодушие к происходящему в стране, чего собственно и добивалась власть. [...] Но просто я вижу, у нас гайки закрутили уже на столько, что людям стало все по фигу.

 У тебя есть конкретные практические предложения?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Силился себе представить, как мне можно запретить выходить в интернет и не смог.   Ну, если у тебя под окном стоит бугатти вейрон, то, конечно, не смогут. А так-то какие проблемы? Если, конечно, ты не тарелкой пользуешься. Тогда... ну не знаю... тарелку заберут

 Т. е., чтобы полностью - надо меня ещё и мобильника лишить? И запретить посещать интернет-кафе? 
P.S. Жалко, что у меня нет под окном бугатти вейрон.   ::   
P.P.S. Ведь бред же, натуральный бред. Не кричать же под каждым законопроектом (который никогда не примут) "Феодализм!"  
К тому же, у мишо есть особенность - он читает только "либеральную" прессу и в поле его зрения попадают только те законопроекты, про которые пишут там. На http://www.duma.gov.ru/ зайти обычно бывает недосуг, а тем не менее, там бывают законопроекты и побредовее этого.

----------


## FedorV

http://lleo.aha.ru/dnevnik/2009/09/29.html

----------


## mishau_

> К тому же, у мишо есть особенность - он читает только "либеральную" прессу и в поле его зрения попадают только те законопроекты, про которые пишут там. На http://www.duma.gov.ru/ зайти обычно бывает недосуг, а тем не менее, там бывают законопроекты и побредовее этого.

 Я читаю только mail.ru.   
Самое фиговое то, что исчезает анонимность. Если ФСБ и Минсвязи дается безоговорочное право определять порядки а интернете, то порядки будут такие, какие нужны только им. Кстати, даже проштрафившиеся газеты можно закрыть, но не лишить их названия, и этот порядок определен федеральным законом, а не какими-то «правилами регистрации газет», согласованными с Минсвязи и ФСБ. Лично мне не катит, если моими ресурсами будет управлять какой-то хмырь из ФСБ.

----------


## Ramil

> К тому же, у мишо есть особенность - он читает только "либеральную" прессу и в поле его зрения попадают только те законопроекты, про которые пишут там. На http://www.duma.gov.ru/ зайти обычно бывает недосуг, а тем не менее, там бывают законопроекты и побредовее этого.
> 			
> 		  Я читаю только mail.ru.   
> Самое фиговое то, что исчезает анонимность. Если ФСБ и Минсвязи дается безоговорочное право определять порядки а интернете, то порядки будут такие, какие нужны только им. Кстати, даже проштрафившиеся газеты можно закрыть, но не лишить их названия, и этот порядок определен федеральным законом, а не какими-то «правилами регистрации газет», согласованными с Минсвязи и ФСБ. Лично мне не катит, если моими ресурсами будет управлять какой-то хмырь из ФСБ.

 
Я тебе открою "тайну", погугли на тему системы СОРМ-2 которая уже несколько лет как устанавливается у всех провайдеров (причём за их же счёт). Если ты думаешь, что находишься в интернете анонимно - это не так. И уже давно. Сейчас для обеспечения анонимности необходима цепочка из минимум 3 (трех) "слепых" прокси серверов.
Если ты не используешь прокси, то место твоего физического подключения можно выяснить в течение 1-2 минут, имея лишь IP адрес. Если ты не подменяешь MAC адрес своей сетевой карты, то можно идентифицировать и сетевую карту, с которой осуществлялось подключение (т.е. физическую машину). Динамический IP не спасает, каждый сеанс каждый раз связывается с номером контракта, т. е. с твоими учётными данными, которые ты предъявил провайдеру при заключении договора. Если ты выходишь в интернет с мобильника - ещё есть шанс остаться анонимным, но только если ты используешь анонимную сим-карту (т.е. по номеру которой нельзя идентифицировать твою личность). IMEI в телефоне выдаст тебя даже если ты сменишь симку, т.е. если ты меняшь симки и выходишь "анонимно" с одной, а другая зарегистрирована на тебя - тебя вычислят. Даже если ты использовал анонимное подключение, стоит тебе забрать почту с "засвеченного" почтового сервера, или зайти в какие-нибудь одноклассики, как твое "анонимное" подключение перестаёт быть таковым. Любой почтовый сервер ведёт логи подключений - фиксирует дату и время подключения, а также IP адрес, с которого оно было осуществлено.
Анонимность в сети это иллюзия - только если ты сверхосторожный технически-грамотный параноик, ты можешь надеяться на то, что останешься в сети незаметным.
А уж про "анонимность" личных сведений, размещённых на сторонних серверах (социальных сетях, форумах, веб-сайтах, почтовых ящиков и пр.) можно было забыть с самого начала.  
В суде такие улики, конечно же, можно будет оспорить, но их используют в основном при оперативной разработке, собирая доказательную базу. 
Так о какой анонимности может идти речь? (Кстати, наша страна в деле интернет-слежки ещё сильно отстаёт от более передовых государств). 
Если уж ты параноик, тогда добро пожаловать в ТОР ( http://www.torproject.org/ ) 
P.S.
Кстати, недавно был прецедент, когда от Гугла потребовали заблокировать учётную запись ни в чём не провинившегося пользователя, так как служащий одного из банков по ошибке направил на этот почтовый адрес конфиденциальную информацию. Гугл требование выполнил, хотя хозяин почтового ящика был ни при чём. 
P.P.S.
news.mail.ru - это не СМИ - это агрегатор новостей, т.е. робот просто собирает новостные статьи со всевозможных источников. Бреда естественно хватает. Везде есть ссылка на издание. А "раскрутка" той или иной новости - это такой же предмет торга. Т.е. если ты платишь - твоя "новость" появится во всех новостных источниках в разделе "СРОЧНО В НОМЕР". Новости "пиарят" также как и прочие интернет-ресурсы. По изданию иногда можно понять - стоит ли относиться серьёзно к этому или это новость из разряда "РОССИЯ СКАТИЛАСЬ В ФЕОДАЛИЗМ! ДВОЕ ДЕТЕЙ НАПИСАЛИ НА ЗАБОРЕ СЛОВО ЙУХ! ХОЗЯИН ЗАБОРА АРЕСТОВАН. БЕСПРЕДЕЛ МИЛИЦИИ! ЧИТАЙТЕ, ВЫ БУДЕТЕ В ШОКЕ!" 
Чем больше обезьян кликнут на эту новость, тем большее количество показов обеспечат рекламные баннеры на этой странице, тем больше кто-то заработает бабла.

----------


## Scorpio

В альтернативной России, где "Владивосток отдают китайцам", творятся и не такие ужасы.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Это что еще за эсгэшная реплика была?

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, mishau_, вот как новости в действительности попадают на экраны наших компьютеров:  http://www.rian.ru/society/20091124/195340680.html

----------


## Hanna

Read an interesting story and found out that these anime-style "friendly police officers" are "patrolling" the Chinese internet.  If an internet user tries to visit a morally or politically dubious site, they "pop up" and warn the person to stay away...  
No doubt they can be circumvented though, but a terrible hassle and bound to cause inconvenience or extra costs.  
I guess if anything like this happens in Russia you'll know that you have problems!

----------


## Ramil

As I said - there's another approach to a problem of 'unwanted' information. Instead of filtering it you simply bury it under layer after layer of lies. Nobody would then distinguish a true fact from a false one since all of them (each new fact would sound wilder and wilder) would be confirmed by 'weighty' arguments, some research results, or poll or something else.
You don't even neet to hunt for specific information. You only need to flood the media with cr@p and nobody would believe anything he sees or hears. At least in such a medium any fact can be questioned and discredited. 
1. Flood the media
2. Flood the media
3. ????
4. Profit!  ::  
We can observe this situation in nearly all countries with so called 'freedom of press'. Everyone is free to talk and that is the problem - we can't distinguish an idiot from a genius in all that buzz.

----------


## Hanna

I really agree with what you are saying about these things Ramil. It seems to me that you see what the problem is, but I am not sure that you have reached any definite conclusion about what you think that the solution is. If I knew it, i'd join that cause immediately.
-----
I personally have a loose idea that "anarchism" might be good for media, but I don't know much about what exactly anarchism is: 
What if there was NO money whatsoever to be made in media because the internet took over as the main source of news and commercial TV and papers became unprofitable (i.e. nobody pays for ads in this media, and nobody buys it...) 
People refused to pay for any news online - and any commercial media out there immediately got pirated and shared.
To some degree this has started happening. 
I would like to see the development followed through.
I wouldn't mind at all if CNN, major newspapers etc went bust. 
The only media that would then survive would be media produced by people with a passion for objective news or for some kind of cause.  
As long as the government didn't try to control the internet, there'd at least not be any commerical manipulation anymore? There'd be less sources of news, but the situation would probably self-regulate itself. People would figure out which news sources were good. 
OR...
Are commercial interests in controlling news so strong that they'd continue to pump out their news even if it was unprofitable? And in this kind of situation - would state TV (tax financed) become the most commonly used source of news. 
Hm.

----------


## Ramil

> what you think that the solution is.

 There's no solution. We're doomed.  ::  
(It's a joke, but a sad one. Everyone has to pick the solution of its own.)
I don't watch TV news, don't listen to radio news and don't read newspapers.
In fact, I don't read internet news as well (the same reason - I just don't have a desire to filter through these sewers). If I hear or see the things that intrigue me I research (or investigate) more and there's one thing I know for sure - you can't be sure of anything.   
I personally have a loose idea that "anarchism" might be good for media, but I don't know much about what exactly anarchism is: 
Anarchism for media, technically speaking, is an incorrect term since anarchy means literally - the absense of government (or the state).   

> What if there was NO money whatsoever to be made in media because the internet took over as the main source of news and commercial TV and papers became unprofitable (i.e. nobody pays for ads in this media, and nobody buys it...)

 It won't happen in the near future. Instead we should tax EVERY fact they broadcast or post.  ::  It won't make them more honest but at least they would be paying instead of making money. (For greater justice).   

> The only media that would then survive would be media produced by people with a passion for objective news or for some kind of cause.

 There's no such people. Even if there is, greed will overcome any passion.   

> As long as the government didn't try to control the internet

 Luckily I don't see any possibilitiy to control the GLOBAL network (as soon as it remains global), but there's no means to tell who is telling the truth and who isn't.   

> Are commercial interests in controlling news so strong that they'd continue to pump out their news even if it was unprofitable? And in this kind of situation - would state TV (tax financed) become the most commonly used source of news. 
> Hm.

 There are news and there are propaganda. Their goals and their means are quite different. Right now if you hear or watch something on TV then somebody has paid for it.

----------


## mishau_

Кандидатская диссертация, защищена 22 мая сего года. Краснодарский универ МВД России. 
Воронин Николай Константинович.  *ИНТЕРНЕТ КАК УГРОЗА ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ РОССИИ * http://science-freaks.livejournal.com/2112235.html  
Как продолжение:   *Депутаты предложили составить список плохих сайтов* 
7 июня несколько депутатов предложили поправки в закон об информации. Там должна появиться новая статья. Статья называется длинно: "Единый реестр доменных имен и (или)  универсальных указателей страниц сайтов в сети Интернет и сетевых  адресов сайтов в сети Интернет, содержащих информацию, запрещенную к  распространению на территории Российской Федерации".  
 Работать новая схема будет так. Правительство назначит или создаст  орган, который будет наполнять этот реестр. Если чиновники обнаружат в  Сети детское порно, пропаганду наркотиков или информацию, побуждающую  детей, скажем, к самоубийству, то они вносят такой сайт в реестр и  сообщают об этом хостеру. Хостер должен в течение суток уведомить  владельца. Владелец же - в течение суток убрать страницу или  противозаконное содержимое. Если не уберет - оператор связи ограничит  доступ к странице (это теперь входит в его обязанности).   
 То, что не касается детской порнографии и подобных вещей, будет  регулироваться, как и раньше. Другими словами, сайты, подозреваемые в  экстремизме, по-прежнему можно будет закрыть только по решению суда. И  это хорошая новость.   
 Плохая заключается в том, что документ далек от совершенства и  предоставляет широкие возможности для злоупотреблений. Например, ничто  не мешает чиновникам "по ошибке" включить в реестр нормальный сайт.  Согласно закону, на исключение сайта из реестра у них есть три дня с  момента обращения. Это означает, что - теоретически - любой ресурс,  особенно если владелец не сразу вышел на связь, можно вырубить на  законных основаниях на срок от трех до пяти суток. Кроме того, исходя из  понятия "дни" не вполне ясно, можно ли владельцам и хостерам  расслабиться хотя бы на выходные и праздники.

----------


## mishau_

*Сайты будут штрафовать за ссылки на экстремистские материалы* 
Минкомсвязи хочет привлечь к административной ответственности интернет-ресурсы за распространение гиперссылок на экстремистские материалы. Ведомство опубликовало на своем сайте для общественного обсуждения проект поправок, которые должны облегчить применение на практике закона о противодействии экстремизму. 
Необходимость нового наказания в министерстве объяснили тем, что в сети немало сайтов, которые суд признал экстремистскими и закрыл. Однако закрытые сайты никуда не исчезают, а размещенные на них материалы остаются доступными. Потому и решено ввести административную ответственность за размещение гиперссылок. Минкомсвязи занималось разработкой проекта закона в сотрудничестве с Генпрокуратурой.  Главная страница — 
Интересно, за ссылки на masterrussian будут штрафовать?  ::

----------


## mishau_

Эти статьи из вики русская власть хочет запретить в своем новом законе.  Самоубийство — Википедия  Перманганат калия — Википедия 
Все-таки не понимаю, чем же наш народ такой ущербный, что должен иметь меньше прав, чем граждане в других странах.

----------


## mishau_

Поддержите русскую википедию.  Википедия:Законопроект № 89417-6 — Википедия

----------


## Crocodile

> Все-таки не понимаю, чем же наш народ такой ущербный, что должен иметь меньше прав, чем граждане в других странах.

 У России свой, особенный путь. США хочет устроить в России цветную революцию и получить неограниченный доступ к ресурсам. А затем устроить геноцид русскому народу. Цензура (в частности, в интернете) нужна для того, чтобы уберечь Россию от иностранной подрывной деятельности и спасти независимость. Русская википедия - это очередной иностранный политический проект в России. Разве ты этого не знаешь?  ::   
(Всем чмоки в этом чате.)

----------


## mishau_

Вот! Точно! 
Депутат Госдумы от партии «Справедливая Россия» Елена  Мизулина попросит *минюст США* расследовать забастовку русскоязычного  сегмента энциклопедии Wikipedia против принятия закона о «черных  списках» сайтов, передает *РИА «Новости»*.  
«Я  намерена обратиться в минюст США с просьбой проверить, в связи с чем и  откуда идут такого рода акции и выступления», – заявила глава думского  комитета по вопросам семьи, женщин и детей Мизулина. По ее словам, Wikipedia позволила, чтобы ею «манипулировали».  
Депутат  заявила, что, скорее всего, *акцию устроило «педофильское лобби»*. Она  подчеркнула, что авторы закона предусмотрели возможность внесудебной  блокировки сайтов только в тех случаях, если на них обнаружатся «три  типа информации: детская порнография, инструкции по производству и  продаже наркотиков <...>, а также инструкции по тому, как  употребить суицид».

----------


## Crocodile

> Вот! Точно! 
> Депутат Госдумы от партии «Справедливая Россия» Елена  Мизулина попросит *минюст США* расследовать забастовку русскоязычного  сегмента энциклопедии Wikipedia против принятия закона о «черных  списках» сайтов, передает *РИА «Новости»*.

 "_– Ах, сын мой, вы прекрасно знаете, что у вас всегда был только один  враг, как у вашего брата Карла всегда был только один, как у меня самой  всегда был только один, все один и тот же, беспрестанно._ _– Вы хотите сказать, Генрих Наваррский?_ _– Ну да, Генрих Наваррский._ _[...]
– Сын мой, при каждом разочаровании, при каждом несчастье, при каждом  бедствии, которые вас постигнут и виновник которых вам останется  неизвестным, не ищите, не сомневайтесь, не задавайте себе вопросов – это  не к чему. Воскликните: «Это – Генрих Наваррский!», и вы можете быть  уверены, что попадете в цель… О! Этот человек!.. Этот человек!.. Он меч,  подвешенный господом над домом Валуа._"

----------


## mishau_

Протест *Я*ндекса.  ya.png    О законопроекте № 89417-6 - Блог Яндекса

----------


## BappaBa

> США хочет устроить в России цветную революцию и получить неограниченный доступ к ресурсам. А затем устроить геноцид русскому народу.

 Ага, как пишет Лев Щаранский, США _за Великую Россию от Бибирево до Бирюлево!_  ::

----------


## mishau_

Будущее России мне видится примерно таким:   В Эфиопии использование Skype может стоить 15-ти лет тюремного заключения

----------


## mishau_

Ну началось...  
Прокуратура Кировского района заблокировала ярославцам доступ к ЖЖ 
Прокурор Кировского района направил заявление в суд о том, чтобы обязать провайдера интернет-услуг ограничить доступ к экстремистским сайтам. В число «опасных» ресурсов прокуратура решила занести все страницы с окончанием livejournal.com, не вникая в их содержание. В итоге ярославцы, являющиеся клиентами указанного провайдера, остались без доступа к популярному интернет-журналу, сообщает «Эхо Москвы - Ярославль».

----------


## mishau_

Access to YouTube may be blocked in Russia over Innocence of Muslims trailer - Access to YouTube may be blocked in Russia over Innocence of Muslims trailer

----------


## mishau_

ФСКН блокирует сайты без разбора. Смехотворный случай, ФСКН был заблокирован ресурс EVE Online за гайд к компьютерной игре. Вот за такие строки: 
1. Скилы для наркотиков. 
Science - проходной скил для нижеперечисленных скилов
Biology - базовый скил, дает возможность использовать наркотики, и дает прибавку к длительности эффекта (+20%)
Nanite Control - дает -5% к силе побочного эффекта (снижает с 20/25/30% до 16/20/24% на 4 лвле)
Neurotoxin Recovery - дает -5% к шансу появления побочного эффекта (снижает с 20/30/40% до 16/24/30% на 4 лвле)
Mnemonics - еще +20% к длительности эффекта, но нет в продаже 
2. Использование наркотиков. 
Наркотики таскаются в карго корабля.
Наркотики нельзя таскать по хайсекам - конкорд отнимет и оштрафует.
Чтобы сожрать наркотик, надо сделать по нему правый клик и выбрать Consume.
Нельзя сожрать сразу два наркотика для дного и того же наркослота, предыдущий эффект аннулируется.
Эффект от наркотика появится в инфо чара там, где имплантанты (Argumentations).
Там же появится побочный эффект, если не повезло.
Шанс получения побочного эффекта рассчитывается отдельно для каждого эффекта.
Многие побочные эффекты совершенно не страшные (например, Explosion Velocity на пушечных кораблях).
Никогда не покупайте наркотики в хайсеках. Их туда можно протащить, но скорее всего вас сразу же оштрафует конкорд при 
андоке.
Штраф за наркотики небольшой, но теряется стендинг, и если он совсем потеряется, конкорд начнет вас убивать в хайсеках.
Однако ничто не мешает ширнуться в лоусеке или на станции и лететь 
Авторы законопректа о цензуре:         
Кто все эти люди? Это депутаты Государственной думы: Нилов (СР), Решульский (КПРФ), Железняк (Едро), Мизулина (СР), которые и продвинули законопроект по борьбе с "опасными" сайтами. Кажется, что эти люди на полном серьезе считают что вместо борьбы с реальными владельцами сайтов в детским порно и магазинами наркотиков надо просто убрать их из виду, скрыть с глаз долой, забанить и все будет замечательно. Несложно догадаться, что некоторые из этих депутатов разбираются в интернете и технологиях, как свинья в апельсинах. Результат мы все уже видели.

----------


## rv9yw

Писал, писал, писал.... Потом все стёр и решил промолчать)  - вот именно так у нас все и поступают.  
У ребенка в России спроси, кем он хочет стать, ответ прост - ЧИНОВНИКОМ... Не страна, а сборище чиновников и менеджеров, ни одного инженера. Брат отучился на инженера 6 лет и работает за 10т.р. Crocodile, пересчитай  на свои Торонтовские баксы. Тебе хватит на жизнь?    
При слове "откат", у некоторых аж руки трясутся.  Лично знаю одного снабженца налоговой, катающегося на "вейрон". А органам до задницы, откуда она у него...    
По секрету всему свету.... Отдел по борьбе с коррупцией ловит только учителей, врачей и профессоров в универах... А крупную рыбу ССУТ, потому-что крупная рыба им пенсию обещает и  кормит.  
Еще вопрос. Почему пенсия инженера и мента должны отличаться. Он что (мент) супер человек, или из другого теста сделан? 
Если хочешь жить в России, учись воровать и будь как все вокруг)))  А если не умеешь или тебе это не по нутру (как мне), то дорога тебе в Торонтовку или на кладбище от голода и холода.   
Назовите хоть одного человека, которого посадили за экономическое преступление?   А не можете... Потому-что  у нас даже ментов сначала увольняют, а потом судят (продажные суды). Оправдывают и переводят работать в другой город. 
Вчера Deb у меня спросила: - "1000 р в час это хорошо...?", я вот даже не знал, что ответить... (чтоб не нагрубить)
Все здесь интересуются Россией и ее культурой. 
Deb, приедешь в Россию, купи билеты на поезд СПБ - Владивосток и обратно. Прокатись! Это будет незабываемые ощущения...  Узнаешь Россию изнутри. А СПБ и Москва - это не Россия. 
Кто-то спросил: - "Есть дельное предложение". Да есть. Не молчать и как писал  А. П. Чехов: "Нужно по капли выжимать из себя раба". 
А вот она суровая правда в этом видео. А без развития транспортной инфраструктуры невозможен какой-либо экономический рост..   
Эх не хотел писать... Простите, если кого обидел... В дискуссию вступать не собираюсь.

----------


## rv9yw

А слушая эту песню, хочется плакать...   
 Ну и естественно мне заплатили Американцы, чтобы я всё это написал....
Выводы делать Вам. Я их уже сделал.

----------


## Crocodile

> Брат отучился на инженера 6 лет и работает за 10т.р. Crocodile, пересчитай  на свои Торонтовские баксы. Тебе хватит на жизнь?   [...] Если хочешь жить в России, учись воровать и будь как все вокруг)))  А если не умеешь или тебе это не по нутру (как мне), то дорога тебе в Торонтовку или на кладбище от голода и холода. [...] Эх не хотел писать... Простите, если кого обидел... В дискуссию вступать не собираюсь.

 Не обидел, мне просто интересно, а причём тут я?  ::

----------


## DrBaldhead

> А слушая эту песню, хочется плакать... 
> --- Кусок Ютуба --- 
>  Ну и естественно мне заплатили Американцы, чтобы я всё это написал....
> Выводы делать Вам. Я их уже сделал.

 Не те времена нынче, поздно плакать.

----------

